# Pasadena Flea Market This Weekend



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey folks this is the best winter flea market around. They always have something for everybody and the food is great.
http://www.pasadenasportfishing.com


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

uuuuummmhhh..Thinking of the oysters and sammiches...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1obxnut said:


> uuuuummmhhh..Thinking of the oysters and sammiches...


You got it. A dz oysters followed by a rare pit beef sammy with BBQ sauce & fresh ground horseradish is a great breakfast. I look forward to this one every year.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be there too.
Look for the big, ugly guy in jeans and a sweat shirt and a ball cap.

Oh wait, that's 90% of the crowd.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What time are you guys getting there? I'll be at the door or in line at 7:00 AM. Look for the gray hair guy with a Calcutta baseball cap with a gold fish hook on the bill. That would be me. Got to get there early should one of the vendors be selling 40# - 60# bulk Power Pro or other quality braided line. Need to respool a few trolling reels.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

dena said:


> I'll be there too.
> Look for the big, ugly guy in jeans and a sweat shirt and a ball cap.
> 
> Oh wait, that's 90% of the crowd.


LOL you got that right! havent missed one in 10 years or more. probably be wearing a red maryland hoodie and a black kayakfishing stuff hat. i'll see you in line


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

My son and I will also be there.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get there early if ya wanna get parking anywhere near there. It get's packed pretty quick


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

You guys are killin me! I have to work Saturday and this is something I would love to go to. Do you fellas know of one like this in the Towson area... something a little more North.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

ReelDeal - This one is also a good flea market and maybe not quite as far.

MSSA Essex-Middle River ChapterFishing Flea Market
March 19 & 20 Saturday 9am-4pm / Sunday 9am-2pm
Admission $3 
Commodore Hall1909 Old Eastern AveEssex, MD 21221


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If your looking for catman, check out the Pit Beef he'll be the first one there and if you should miss him there check the line for oysters...LOL
Hey buddy how's life, won't be there this time trying to get the house ready for sale, soon to be moving south soon. TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry my dear ole fishing buddy, great to see you post. Moving south you say. Guess you're finally retiring from the post office. Please give me a call. Sure would like to wet a line with you.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm going to try to make it ................woody


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a table and some crappie rods.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ReelDeal said:


> You guys are killin me! I have to work Saturday and this is something I would love to go to. Do you fellas know of one like this in the Towson area... something a little more North.


its on sunday too. 2 day event!


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Thank you catman. Ill have to look into that one.

Sam- I have to drop my son off with his mother at 12 so to try and go early and be on time id have to rush and then thete wouldnt be time after I drop him off. Thank you though


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

ReelDeal said:


> You guys are killin me! I have to work Saturday and this is something I would love to go to. Do you fellas know of one like this in the Towson area... something a little more North.


Saw this one this morning on the Tidal Fish Forum and thought it would be closer for you.

*To All,
There will be a Fishermans Flea Market at the Gamber Fire Hall on Feb 25 starting at 8:00a.m.!!!! Tons of great fresh and salt water items there....Catch um up*

Gamber and Community Fire Company 
3838 Niner Road 
Finksburg, MD 21048-2102 
Phone 410-795-3445


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

captmikestarrett said:


> I have a table and some crappie rods..
> 
> Capt Mike


Sorry, I just can't resist it...why in the world would people want to buy crappy rods?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

They sell well at a whole US dollar per foot. 

Capt Mike


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I will be working at the table that has 2nd hand reels for $1.50 each..................woody


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll be in Chesapeake beach for the weekend but may have to take the ride up! woody just sold me on the 1.50 2nd hand reels


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Woody. What kind of reels will you be having?


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Thank you catman. That's a lot closer.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Your guess is as good as mine because I won't know until I get there.All I know is there is about 500 or more reels and some maybe just for parts...................woody


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

captmikestarrett said:


> They sell well at a whole US dollar per foot.
> 
> Capt Mike


well dang, if I could sell my crap at a dollar per foot, I'd have about another $365 a year... not sure if you noticed, I was just playing with the words "crappie" and "crappy". I don't personally fish for crappie, but can see why a crappie rod would be desired. I just thought it funny in my infantile mind that anyone would buy a crappy (spelled wrong on purpose) rod...


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey woody will ya be selling any of the feather spinner baits or glo jigs at this event? Ill be there Sunday with two of my friends


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CVILLEFISHERR said:


> Hey woody will ya be selling any of the feather spinner baits or glo jigs at this event? Ill be there Sunday with two of my friends


I sure hope he is. I'd like to get an assortment of his feather spinner baits.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of the forum members yet but I plan in being there early Saturday with my wife and son. Looking forward to it, this will be my first time attending one.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

staylo17 said:


> I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of the forum members yet but I plan in being there early Saturday with my wife and son. Looking forward to it, this will be my first time attending one.


Looking forwardto meeting you and your family. How can we recognize you?


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Hey Woody, glad to see that you are going to be there working the reel table, bring some of your 1/16 glow jigs with the larger hooks.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes I will have my tackle with me and Jeff looks like I will be here till the end of June...............woody


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

catman said:


> Looking forwardto meeting you and your family. How can we recognize you?


I'll be the 30ish African American male with the big grin in blue jeans and black bomber jacket with wife and little man in tow. Just look for for the martial arts logo on the jacket


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Ill be there saturday


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I may venture there tomorrow, if the fish ain't biting.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

I started tying spinner baits and small jigs but won't sell till I get really good at tying. There ok looking but could be better. I'm bringing 4 jigs and 2 spinner baits to show my friend if you all would like to check em out I could show anyone interested in seeing. Also they should have name tags as a way of identifying people on the board. Ill be in jeans and a brown mmi hat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Can't make the show. Feeling a little under the weather this morning. Might try to make it tomorrow. Hope the guys that make/made it today find some fantastic buys.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

got there around 830am, place was packed. found some nice prices on hooks & rigs. reels & rods has decent deals but i have enough of them. will go next year (GODS WILLING) !!!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It was good seeing you there earl.
I got my bag full of goodies. I left around 10am, it was getting too crowded to walk around.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

To tell you the truth , I was very dissapointed. alot of stuff , but alot of it was old discolered and just not worth looking at. JMO.


----------



## conway1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree Tracker,too crowded,too much junk for sale.I find the show near KI to be much better.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Only met 1 new pierandsurf guy surfnsam. Really nice guy. the 3 for 5 ar crankbaits and topwaters was a deal I had to take advantage of. Good quality top water plugs crank baits and rattl traps. The hand made custom rods were pretty cool and there was a medium light outside for 15 bucks. Looked pretty nice but I have too many rods as it is lol.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Those old reels come in handy if you have an old reel of the same make, and need a part or two to make yours work. I don't think most folks look to use those old busted up reels thrown in a box. Sometimes, you do find a diamond in the rough, though.
There are deals to be had at the flea market, and when you buy something there you are supporting the local business men, not some corporation like Wally World or BassPro.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

I drove past it around 1100 today and it was PACKED, there was literally no where to park. Maybe next year I'll stop by...and I'll definitely go early.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

It was packed on Saturday till noon. Wall to wall people buying up entire tables. Sunday was not as busy but still a good amount of people. 
It was a very good show for me.

Capt Mike


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it was nice meeting you too cvilllefisherr. a good market but i was disapointed that some vendors i was lookig for didnt come this year and the beef sammies were kinda thin, if you liked oysters they looked pretty fat!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

surfnsam said:


> it was nice meeting you too cvilllefisherr. a good market but i was disapointed that some vendors i was lookig for didnt come this year and the beef sammies were kinda thin, if you liked oysters they looked pretty fat!


and they were good !!!


----------

